

Open API: Real-time Nudity Detection In Images - iapi
http://www.rohandey.com/?p=40

======
manuscreationis
In other words, this guy wants you to submit nude photos to his nude photo
collector, so he doesn't have to go looking for porno on his own.

All under the thinly veiled guise of testing out an algorithm... Brilliant

~~~
iapi
lol :P i love it when people like you express your wildest evil thoughts
openly - but the fact is i couldn't find any viable solution to filter nude
images in real-time for a project so i decided write this up using existing
algorithms on the web. if you could suggest any better solution would be great

